# introduction and advise re an upgrade



## Gotchaman (Oct 23, 2018)

Hello all,

Just joined so new to the forum but not to coffee. My current setup is a La Scala Butterfly machine. Single boiler with heat exchanger, E61 group head. I've had it for around fifteen years.

i am considering upgrading to a Rocket Espresso machine with PID and Rotary pump. Would appreciate your thoughts on if its an upgrade or slightly side ways move.

i recently moved from SA to the UK and the machine came with me. Its due for a service (its works great but could do with a tune up). I received some quotations for service and the prices are ?.

Would appreciate your thoughts


----------



## Gotchaman (Oct 23, 2018)

Forgot to mention i have a sage pro grinder


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Gotchaman said:


> Forgot to mention i have a sage pro grinder


it's like a Porche on remoulds....love it


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Gotchaman said:


> Forgot to mention i have a sage pro grinder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe think more about upgrading your grinder, and get more out of what your machine can do?


----------



## Gotchaman (Oct 23, 2018)

Its a good suggestion. Regardless my machine needs a full service


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

dump the la scala, and buy your hearts desire, however, the more you look at this forum you will see that we believe that a good coffee machine needs a good grinder. in facet, a bad coffee machine needs a good grinder. if you have a good machine and crap grinder you will make crap coffee, but until you match a decent grinder with a decent machine, you will then realise just what you have been missing out on all these years


----------

